

Show HN: pinterest export - rayhano
http://www.pinterestexport.com/

======
bluetidepro
I would not pay for this. There are countless (FREE!) Chrome or Firefox
extensions that allow you to do this (AGAIN, FREE!) by downloading all the
images on the page and finding their source for the high res versions. If I
were you, I would just offer this for free.

